

Comment/critique on my pet project, a reddit delicious chimera - jeethu
http://tagz.in
Already posted on programming.reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6z68i/ask_proggit_commentscritique_on_my/
======
jeethu
I'd posted this 2 days ago on programming.reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6z68i/ask_progg...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6z68i/ask_proggit_commentscritique_on_my/)

